# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Βοηθος εγκαταστατη συστηματων ασφαλειας

## stam1982

Η εταιρεια που εργαζομαι αναζητα βοηθο συστηματων ασφαλειας.Η εταιρεια βρισκεται στον Αγιο Δημητριο.
Απαραιτητη η καρτα ανεργιας,οπως και η κατοχη η η δυνατοτητα αποκτηση αδειας εγκαταστατη συστηματων ασφαλειας.
Επικοινωνια:info@smdsecurity.gr

----------

sport_billys (26-05-19)

----------

